# How do you get rid of chiggers?



## Brad E (Aug 10, 2007)

This works real good and it's the only fast way iv foud to get rid of them .

Run a regular bath tub of water and add clorox bleach to it . Not to much only a cap or two full . Soak and take ur bath and they will hit the road .


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

*yea I got a few bites this weekend too*

Its the larva that got you and chances are they are already gone! When they bite you they create a small tube in your skin when they are done feeding or when you whipem off they tube stays and actually digs deaper into your skin creating the blisters you probly have! Dont scratch and next time you hit the woods over load on protection and as soon as your get home take a HOT BATH and scrub down well! I have had many well documented battles withem this summer:wink:


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

Grin and bear it.

You can try some hydrocortizone cream. It'll ease the itch. The old wives tales don't work as good as some think.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

the bleach thing doesnt work to well for me. I use gas. just dont get around any flames. lol


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

You're screwed. They suck bad.


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Grin and bear it.
> 
> You can try some hydrocortizone cream. It'll ease the itch. The old wives tales don't work as good as some think.


Sucks to be you. I have been there so many times. Nothing you can do although hydrocortizine does provide a little relief.


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Scratch em' til they bleed then jump in a clorox bath.


----------



## stringtown (Sep 3, 2008)

these guys are right. they are either gone or w/ any scratching you actually kill the chigger but the itching will last for a little while. the creams do help some though.


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

When you get back from the woods, wash your whole body with a good flea and tick dog shampoo. Somebody told me this and every time I've gone out and done this, no itching. :wink:


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

bowme..2 said:


> Scratch em' til they bleed then jump in a clorox bath.


You're an evil one, aren't you??!?!!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I count only six bites on me Scott, they must like you alot more than me.

I'm going to use that bleach bath like Brad suggested above. I took a shower as soon as you dropped me off yesterday, still taking a bleach bath though. I have had them so bad a few times that my ankles have scares from itching them raw.

Good luck dude

BTW, Does vinager or clear nail polish work?


----------



## Bubba66 (Feb 24, 2006)

The bleach thing works for me pretty good. 
I thought about the flea and dog shampoo. (I wonder how this would work for seed ticks) Sounds crazy but when I'm itching I'd try anything

Clear nail polish works too but if you have a bunch of them you may as well paint your self with it 
Bubba


----------



## arkiep&yhunter (Jul 29, 2006)

clear finger nail polish DOES work.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Im no expert, and I have never actually had them, but I have a few friends that have, and I always hear them talking about how good clear nail polish works, so I guess maybe it's worth a try...


----------



## MN-Land of Does (Jan 16, 2008)

If it's the same kind of chiggers we get laying in the grass in western South Dakota-we put nail polish over the red spot. Stops the itching and seems to kill the chigger. Good luck.


----------



## illwhttail (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey joe,bring me over some of your clear nail polish. you owe me it was your stand wher i got them.:wink:


----------



## Fishzula (Aug 6, 2007)

I was under the impression that they burrowed in and over and over because they seem to pop up all over the place even after taking a shower, they got me but good and my dad to.His doctors nurse told him to put on that stuff you would use for lice and that that would take care of them ill have to give it a shot. But it still seems to me that they are active and keep making more red spots for days after the intial exposer.


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

bowme..2 said:


> Scratch em' til they bleed then jump in a clorox bath.


What he said and then when you get out of the bath, put finger nail polish on the little red spots and you'll get'em


----------



## illwhttail (Jul 27, 2008)

when i went to bed last night i just had a few bites on my legs. this morning i woke up and looked like bubble wrap.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

illwhttail said:


> when i went to bed last night i just had a few bites on my legs. This morning i woke up and looked like bubble wrap.


:roflmao:


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

here's a good read on chiggers...

http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/arthopo/chiggers/


----------



## Lonestar_HOYT (May 11, 2005)

Chiggers are like mosquitos, they are long gone when they start to itch.

Best advice is a good tequila or bourbon.


----------



## stvebnny4 (Jan 8, 2008)

what works well for me is taking some clear caot fingernail polish and put a coat over the blister...stops it from itching really well. good luck


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

I put lighter fluid on one leg and light it. When the chiggers run across to the other leg I hit them with an axe. 

Use pymethrin on your clothes and it will really cut down on getting them. Once you've got the bites, the damage is done. For me they will itch for about month no matter how much I scratch them.


----------



## pew222 (Feb 3, 2007)

You cant get rid of them and no matter what people tell you, theres nothing other than time that will make them go away. Definitely dont do the bleach thing. All that will do is cause you to risk poisoning yourself. Permethrin is the only way to try to prevent them.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

ILLbucknut said:


> I count only six bites on me Scott, they must like you alot more than me.
> 
> I'm going to use that bleach bath like Brad suggested above. I took a shower as soon as you dropped me off yesterday, still taking a bleach bath though. I have had them so bad a few times that my ankles have scares from itching them raw.
> 
> ...


Clear nail polish is an old wives tale.. it don't really work, other than to make it hard for you to scratch the irritated areas..:lol:

Here's the scoop. :wink: :darkbeer:

Myths About Chiggers
One of the biggest myths or misconceptions about chiggers is that they can burrow under your skin and drink your blood. This leads to the common treatment for chiggers of putting clear nail polish on chigger bites to suffocate the chiggers. Since chiggers don't actually burrow under your skin, this 'treatment' is unnecessary.
Treatments for Chigger Bites
While nail polish isn't a good treatment for chigger bites, anything that can help control the itching can be helpful, including:

* take a bath or shower as soon as possible after any possible exposure to chiggers
* apply your favorite OTC anti-itch medication, such as hydrocortisone, Calamine lotion, Sarna, oatmeal baths, etc.
* oral Benadryl
* a prescription strength steroid cream 

Although chiggers in North America don't usually carry any diseases, the bites themselves can get infected. 

My thanks to About.com/pediatrics.. :wink:


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

The best thing I ever did to at least stop the itch once you have them is to get the hair blow dryer and turn it on hot, hold it a few inches from the itch and hold it there until it is like ouch that burns then move to the next area. It will stop the itch for a couple of hours...give it a try.


----------



## MICHIGAN_BOWMAN (Sep 29, 2006)

Sparrowhawk said:


> I put lighter fluid on one leg and light it. When the chiggers run across to the other leg I hit them with an axe.
> 
> Use pymethrin on your clothes and it will really cut down on getting them. Once you've got the bites, the damage is done. For me they will itch for about month no matter how much I scratch them.


+1....THAT is the only thing that works


----------



## msgobblergetter (Jul 17, 2008)

The thing that kills the chigger is suffocation. Yes, take that bath with warm or hot water and soak an extended amount of time. The bleach is optional, it doesn't actually aid in killing the chigger, it actually aids in the itching. Soaking in the bathwater is what kills them,,,suffocation.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

ohhhhh,,,,,,man

Bubble wrapped and sack'd

I know what way them bad boys go,,,UP

Put that polish on the sack and have the wife blow on them....:wink:

BLEECH and more then a cup in the tub

who say they jump off? Them thing climb to the nads and hangout:embara:

I don't think any of you know what your talking bout, These Iowa Chiggers I get don't fool around.

The thinner in the polish is what kills them, just put the lacquer thinner right on them or get the BUCK KNIFE OUT.

they get close to the nads, BUCK KNIFE!!!! 

hood


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

*They are the worst....*

If Gasoline was a little cheaper I would recommend pouring it on the exposed area and lighting a match. The recovery time and scars are about the same. Time has been the only thing that seems to have helped. 3 - 4 weeks now and still an occasional scratch.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*wives tale*

But, they do make a liquid called chigger rid. It helps. It has a glue or nail polish in it, so it covers bite, but it also has phenol ( numbing agent ) which helps stop the itching. Like someone said above, easier to just open lid and pour over yourself instead of trying to cover each bite seperate :wink:
But seriously, it does help with the itching. Can't cure them, cause they are gone already, just have to stop the itch.
Chiggers actually segret a acid, which rots the skin so they can suck it up as a fluid. They are full, dropped off and long gone before you feel a thing, but the effects of the acid are what we get stuck experiencing. Why the quick bath helps. Flush the acid if possible. After that, just try and not itch. Sorry man, I have felt your pain.


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

arkiep&yhunter said:


> clear finger nail polish DOES work.



This a from the Missouri Department of Conservation and there are many more articles like it. Nail polish, Bleach or anything else will not work. When you notice the red bump it is to late. If you want to know about chiggers hunt the NW Florida Panhandle. After a season or two you will be an expert.

Quote
"Myths about chiggers are widespread. Many believe chiggers are some type of bug. Folklore tells us they burrow under our skin and die, that they drink our blood and that they can best be killed by suffocation with nail polish or bathing with bleach, alcohol, turpentine or salt water. Surprisingly, all these popular facts are just plain wrong."

"One of the greatest misconceptions about chiggers is that they burrow into our skin and eventually die within the tissues, thus causing the persistent itch. This widespread myth has its origin in the southern states where pests with similar names such as jigger flea or the chigoe do attack by burrowing under skin. Chiggers are not equipped to burrow, and they are much too large to enter through the pores."


----------



## SASKwatch (Jul 19, 2007)

When I was down in the States custom harvesting we would get fithy with them darn things. I would take a small coke bottle full of diesel fuel with me 
into the bath and rub that on there. It seemed to help...but it stinks.

*Please note we were in hotels DON"T DO THIS IN YOUR WIFE"S BATHTUB !!!*

Or you'll wish you did the Axe thing that was mentioned earlier.


I don't miss them infernal suckers!!!!!!!

Good Luck


----------



## a7mmnut (Jul 22, 2008)

A bottle of Campho-phenique and lots of prayers. -7-


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

*Preperation H Hemroid wipes.* Try it. They work. Actually what you are looking for is the active ingredient, *Witch Hazel*, so you can get the generic ones as well as long as that is in there. The wipes are great. It doesn't smell bad, and what smell there is, is gone soon. Plus it is easy and not messy to apply; easy to take with you.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry, no magic, smoke and mirrors or snake oil will ease your pain........you have to just wait. You can ease the itching but you can't speed up the process.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

When I get them, they are bad. Half dollar size. I always rub my legs down with alcohol if I even think I may have some, works good. But if I do get the marks, walmart has stuff called chiggerX, its a white cream and it seems to ease the itch and make them heal faster. Chiggers suck though.


----------



## switchbow (Jan 10, 2007)

*Cure*



illwhttail said:


> I hung some stands yesterday, and they got me good.


I goin old school homes. You want rid of the itch and bother of these things? Listen, paint the area with clear fingernail polish, it will sufficate them. You will be in great shape in just minutes.:wink:


----------



## bang250 (Jan 10, 2005)

> You want rid of the itch and bother of these things? Listen, paint the area with clear fingernail polish, it will sufficate them.


Read the literature. It may help you in the future. :wink:


----------



## Rea's Dad (Nov 9, 2007)

arkiep&yhunter said:


> clear finger nail polish DOES work.


Just a dab on each bump


----------



## pew222 (Feb 3, 2007)

Someone mentioned it already, but heat does help with the itch for a short period of time because it slows down the release of histamine.


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Fingernails , scratch scratch scratch when the bleeding stops scratch some more .......... thats what works for me :target:


----------

